# Dying Sycamores



## cjotte (Aug 4, 2010)

I have four 6 year old Sycamores in my front yard. The one that very seldom gets watered is doing great. The other three look terrible, one has very few leaves and those are only on the upper branches, on the other two the leaves are a light greeny yellow color and I don't know what to do for them. Please help


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 4, 2010)

Pictures would help, there are alot of things that could cause those symptoms


----------

